# ZW transformer too much voltage for american flyer?



## dterhu (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a ZW Multi-control TRAINmaster Transformer. The wattage rating is 275. When I run my american flyer Baldwin switch engine with a can motor one wire becomes disconnected after about 20 minutes. I'm guessing too much current thru the wire? Is there a way to adjust the voltage output so this doesn't happen? I have a copy of the directions but I must be missing something setting the voltage dial. It states that Lionel trains operate on low voltage ranging from 8 to 18 volts. Should I not be exceeding 15 volts? 
Thanks.
Doug


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Most of the Gilbert engines were deigned for a maximum of about 16V. The motors would get very hot if run continuously at that voltage. I have no Gilbert engines that I can run above 12V continuously and keep them on the track on the 20"R curves.The Gilbert Baldwin switchers are a problematic engine. Keep the axles and gears well lubricated and they will run OK.
The Gilbert engines have no electronics so a very brief application of even 21V should do no harm. Applying more than 16V for an extended period will overheat the brushes (easily repairable on steam engines, much harder on diesels) and overheat the motor windings causing the enamel insulation to fail. Not so easy to rewind a motor. Just meter the outputs and note where on the throttle the output is 16V.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I stopped in at the other hobby shop callled grandpa train depot he has a lionel zw 275 watt reconditioned it like new 175.00 might be a little high but might buy it how hard is it to hook up i know the top were it say common which is the base rest not sure. Do u think the price is high thanks 
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I paid 125.00 plus shipping for mine. But I shopped alot for it. Ask if the circuit breaker was replaced. You want one that is called a modern circuit breaker. It will blow in 1 to 3 seconds. The original breaker takes about 10 seconds to blow. Lots can happen in 10 seconds.
I see them all the way up to 222.00. But I would offer him 150.00. Remember do not give your Gilbert engines full throttle. You will like the ZW.
I will let Tom answer which rail to hook up to U. I do not worry which rail I hook to U. I don't know if it makes a difference.
You will find you can run your engines slower like coming in to a station. If an engine runs slow at 3/4 throttle with a ZW there is something wrong somewhere, track or engine.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It appears between $125 and $150 is a good price if the ZW has been fully serviced. That means tested, new rollers, new power cord and either tested or new breakers. New breakers are better as Mopac explained.
The U is common so treat that as the Base Post on Gilbert transformers. The ZW will still need to be correctly phased with other transformers on the layout. That is done by reversing transformer plugs as necessary. The ZW plug should not be polarized. 
There are some internal differences in the ZW with regard to the internal breaker wiring but that will not matter for how you will use it on your layout.
The 275W ZW is an input rating, the output is about 225W. At 20V max that is 11A to 12A. That 12A can go to one channel or be spread among all four. So if all four are used only 3A can go to each channel at the same time. If just the two channels with the large handles are used then 6A can go to each of the two outputs simultaneously. A Gilbert 4B or 8B outputs 5A. The main advantage to the ZW is its appearance and more importantly its low starting voltage. Do not put more than 16V on the track with Gilbert trains.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks didnt know that.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The last ZW I bought I paid $10 for it in the box at a barn sale. I put another $50 bucks into it.It's on my layout.. I have 3 of them, plus a VW.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Nice


----------

